# Problems with network on gentoo using Vmware Fusion

## batmanbeyond

Hi

well i dont kwon if my problem is becouse i use Vmware fusion to create a Gentoo linux virtual machine ....

My particular problem is

I cant start my interface eth0, when my kernel finally ends loading all modules, its writte this

Starting eth0 

Bringning up eth0 

dhcp 

network interface eth0 does not exist 

Please verify hardware kernel module (driver) 

but i dont know why happend this

I have my symbolic link in net.eth0

and my config net.etho is this

config_eth0=("dhcp") 

i dont know what happend this problem, i hope somebody can help me

PD I use the 1.1.2 Vmware Fusion version (i use a macbookpro)

thanks for all

regards

----------

## bunder

sounds like you forgot to enable the network card driver when you compiled the kernel.  you'll have to read the vmware documentation to find out what make/model vmware emulates, but that should get you going.

cheers

----------

## batmanbeyond

ohhh yes

and its the 5 time that i reinstall all gentoo, but really i dont know what happend :S

Im very frustrated, this is the reason for why i post my problem  :Sad: 

i hope somebody had this problem and solved and tell me how can i solve this problem....

use and intel network card

thanks

----------

## bunder

use the one that vmware provides, not the one the physical system has.  remember, vmware is a pc within a pc, don't configure it for the hosts' specs.   :Wink: 

edit: i think they call it "AMD PCI Ethernet family"

----------

## batmanbeyond

Hi

Ehhhhh what????? I mean i try to configure the vmware network card ( i know is a virtual device) im not try to configure my real network card... But i cant to obtain output to internet... Thanks for reply Bunder...

----------

## bunder

did you run vmware-setup as root on the host?

cheers

----------

## batmanbeyond

Hi

I dont understan why i need to run vmware-setup on my computer ... Becouse i think this is not the problem ... Remember i use Vmware Fusion 1.1.2, i have 4 other OS (Windows XP, Debian etch, Ubuntu Server, Solaris 10) virtualized, and i dont have problems with all of them when i installed on the vmware fusion. For example, if i try to install Gentoo into a vmware machine on some Linux OS using Vmware Server or Workstation, maybe your idea is great becouse, when you install Vmware (server or workstation) on some flavor of linux, you need to configure your vmware software, but in Mac OS Leopard and in particular with this version of Vmware is quite diferent than others... Sorry but this is not the solution, becouse i know its not a generic problem of vmware, and if this is the case in the vmware fusion forum, i dont find any post like that.... Thanks again

regards

----------

## bunder

ok, so networking in your other guests work fine?  don't bother with vmware-setup then.  change the network card specified in the gentoo kernel to the one i provided above and it should work.

cheers

----------

## batmanbeyond

Thanks bunder ....

Maybe with this you can help me

when i insert again the minimal cd installation of gentoo in the vmware, and write lspci, i obtain the next output

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01) 

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 01) 

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 0 

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) 

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB 

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 0 

00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware Inc [VMware SVGA II] PCI Display Adapter 

00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 01) 

00:11.0 PCI bridge: VMware Inc Unknown device 0790 (rev 02) 

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 10) 

02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 02) 

02:02.0 USB Controller: VMware Inc Unknown device 0770 

How i determine what is my network card or my driver for this ?

thanks

----------

## bunder

i already told you   :Wink: 

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 10) 

"AMD PCI Ethernet family"  it should be under 10/100 cards.  (if not, gigE cards)

cheers

----------

## batmanbeyond

Thanks .... Im sorry becouse im very frustrated I dont see it before....

I have another question... Is necessary reinstall Gentoo or I can add this module in other way????

thanks

----------

## bunder

device drivers -> network device support -> ethernet 10/100 -> AMD PCnet32 PCI support

----------

